# Ceiling accent to cover an electrical box



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

In my kitchen I have a rough-in & box for a pendant light system over the counter but for any number of reasons I don't have the light system installed yet, leaving me with a hole in my ceiling with an electrical box in it. I'd like something to cover it up until I am able to put in a fixture but I have no idea what to do to cover it. I looked at some rosettes but they quickly get well over $100 and spending that kind of money just seems silly for something that will come down in a few months to a year. With an electrical box behind it accessibility also needs to be a consideration - which is why I don't want to just finish over it with drywall.

Here's the kitchen - the box is over the peninsula, pretty close to the area that has sunlight on it & food processor parts.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

You did not say what size or shape
here are some sample cheap box covers:
http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-45-box-covers.aspx


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry - the box has a coverplate on it. If memory serves it is +/- 4" octagonal. 

I'm really looking for some sort of design element to cover up the box and drywall hole in the short term until I can buy and install lighting.


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

The cheapest route is a cover plate for around $1-2. You can paint it and it will blend in with the ceiling.
Second, you can install a small light fixture (a "bulb holder" with a globe) for $5-15. 
Third, you can buy an inexpensive pendant for temporary purpose, you can find them for $15-25.


----------

